# shakira 3 x nice pics



## zunge67 (14 Aug. 2007)




----------



## 29168uwe (15 Aug. 2007)

Nice pics. Danke vielmals.


----------



## Schlaiss (15 Aug. 2007)

sehr schön.....shakira darf auch gern bei mir zuhause mal ihre Hüften schwingen


----------



## Ulffan (15 Aug. 2007)

Klasse Bilder, Danke!


----------



## maniche13 (15 Aug. 2007)

gut gemacht.Dankeschööön


----------



## Logan5 (16 Aug. 2007)

wunderschön diese frau :drip: 
vielen dank


----------



## xebo (17 Aug. 2007)

Shakira....Shakira.....


----------



## Geo01 (17 Aug. 2007)

Das ist der geilste singende und wirbelnde laufende Meter den es zur Zeit gibt :drip: :drip: 

Danke


----------



## elmojo (23 Aug. 2007)

ich liebes es wenn sich frauen am strand rekeln


----------



## mark lutz (24 Aug. 2007)

wow super pics sind das:thumbup:


----------



## koeckern (26 Aug. 2007)

na die ist schon ne granate,danke


----------



## Nightwolf851 (20 Okt. 2007)

frau mit sexy hüftschwung


----------



## theo (9 Dez. 2007)

was für eine frau danke


----------



## hogi (12 Dez. 2007)

Und singen kann die auch noch.


----------



## pepino61 (12 Dez. 2007)

lucky shakira on the beach 
thx


----------



## stone (7 Jan. 2008)

super,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sie auf der strasse erkennen würde, muss ihr unbedingt mal in Geschicht schauen .. ;-)


----------



## blabla_27 (30 Aug. 2009)

*AW: shakira 5 x nice pics*

super


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2010)

tolle Bilder


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2010)

Danke dir für die heisse Shakira


----------

